# Exo-Terra Rainforest Heat Mat - am I going to burn my house down?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I've been given one of these as a freebie with an exo-terra habitat I ordered - the shop messed up the delivery so it was a week late being delivered and they've chucked in this free mat as way of an apology. However, I've read a couple of reviews about these mats being a bit temperamental - I'd like other people's feedback about them before I decide whether or not to use it. If I did, I would be mounting it on the bottom of the glass exo to provide ground heat at night.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

if it on a stat i should be ok i think i has been when they been left without a stat it has decided to burn things


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I've used them without a problem, but they wouldn't be my first choice.
I know a bloke who had 3 different exo-terra heat mats overheat and melt beyond recognition. They didn't cause a fire, but were useless.


----------



## gem snake (Sep 12, 2009)

i have one in my gekko tankarrium (sos can't spell) and has lasted welol so far its on all the time.


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

Seen one catch fire before. Is it worth the risk? NO. They are weak as hell anyway, almost useless. Try these instead: Pet Heating Solutions - Aztec Europe Ltd
Available in some pet shops or online. Decent output but always use a stat.


----------

